# Another good one today



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

The countertop guy said he can hook up her sink


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Deep seal, ribbed for her pleasure.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

....and he did.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

And a nice touch with the 1/2 caulked escutcheon...


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

LMAO! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Haha. Whoa that's a good one!!


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Bawahahaha


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

That one would make any plumber proud!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Did you fill the sink and watch it drain? Was it S-L-O-W?.....:laughing:


----------



## TerryO (Oct 12, 2012)

See, anyone can be a plumber. All you have to do is buy the same stuff plumbers use at H-D or Lowes. Want a good laugh, go to one of those big box stores and listen to their "master plumber" telling a customer how to do it.

Terry Ohlmann / www.ActionAirPlumbing.com


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Sure this gives us all a good chortle, but how on earth is someone not embarrassed by this? It used to be that a man was concerned with how much quality he can attain and now he's only concerned with how little he can get away with. This right here is my ticked-off-Tuesday moment.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Plumbersteve said:


> Sure this gives us all a good chortle, but how on earth is someone not embarrassed by this? It used to be that a man was concerned with how much quality he can attain and now he's only concerned with how little he can get away with. This right here is my ticked-off-Tuesday moment.


Be careful Steve, very careful. You are well on your way to a Don't Give A Damn Friday.

And just so you know, pineapple availability at WalMart is sketchy.


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> And just so you know, pineapple availability at WalMart is sketchy.


Even at 6:30 on a Friday, this wouldn't pass my quality control. 


I like non sequitur as much as the next guy...I'm just not sure if that's whats happening here. oO


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Plumbersteve said:


> Even at 6:30 on a Friday, this wouldn't pass my quality control.
> 
> I like non sequitur as much as the next guy...I'm just not sure if that's whats happening here. oO


http://www.plumbingzone.com/f13/random-thoughts-thread-9210/index534/#post342210

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f13/biz-tear-22222/


----------

